# Newbie needs advice for commercial bid



## axl (Jul 29, 2006)

Hey guys, I was wondering if I could get some suggestions on a bid for this lot. He only wants the lot plowed NO SALT. It is my friends restaurant, he said they pay 285 for just plowing. What do you think? It seems like alot for $285

Ryan


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

In all seriousness, I'd tell your friend he should get the guy the paid $285 to do it again this year. Where the conversation goes from there will tell you a lot.


----------



## axl (Jul 29, 2006)

Mick thanks for the quick reply, what would be a more realistic bid...I will be using an 06 F250 5.4l with an 8.5 MVP PLUS


----------



## axl (Jul 29, 2006)

Nobody wants to help me out? How bout a ball park figure?


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I used to plow just the driveway in for a golf course. With all the open area they tend to have a lot of drifting. It is hard to guess from a picture but I would think 4 hours with 3" of snow. What would be the trigger? If you get to push the 1" snowfalls you will be quicker and allow for a LITTLE lower price but if the trigger is 3" bid your rate times 4 hours. I don't think it would be longer then 4 hours. If you have the luxury of doing it a little later in the morning then you mightwant to give them a bid of a deal because to me these are bonus hours, most people want it done by 7 or 8.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

300.00 gets me to plow to the driveway . Your better off with a loader and push box for this size lot.


----------



## axl (Jul 29, 2006)

He said he wants it done by 10am, he said just make sure the from the entrance to the restaurant is done and then come back and finish the rest of the lot whenever im done with all my other jobs. NO SALTING and NO SIDEWALKS


----------



## procut1 (Jan 21, 2004)

$ 300 a day set contract whether it snows or not would be more in the ballpark


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC (Dec 13, 2002)

its a lot smaller than it looks boys...but it still is a big lot...i would say about 450 a push would be my minimum but im on the high side of our market and i wouldnt even touch it if they didnt want salt

but to be truthfully honest with you i wouldnt even bid on it...its going to take up half your night and your not even going to get the salting money from it.

i would go after the accounts that you can salt so you can make the real money....you wont make a living around here doing plow onlys

if i have a couple of bids go through that im working on right now i might be able to sub you a quite a few buildings in our area.

Ive got to wait for the dust to settle on a couple of bids i just put in.

but i will get a hold of you in a couple of weeks


----------

